# "Congratulations You won" message



## JGowins (Feb 11, 2009)

I am getting this annoying message every 30 seconds or so. Can someone either tell me how to get this off my PC or tell me who is responsible for it so I can kill them, either way I'm cool.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to TSG!!

*Click here* to download *HJTInstall.exe*

Save *HJTInstall.exe* to your desktop.
Doubleclick on the *HJTInstall.exe* icon on your desktop.
By default it will install to *C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis* . 
Click on *Install*.
It will create a HijackThis icon on the desktop.
Once installed, it will launch *Hijackthis*.
Click on the *Do a system scan and save a logfile* button. It will scan and the log should open in notepad.
Click on "Edit > Select All" then click on "Edit > Copy" to copy the entire contents of the log.
Come back here to this thread and Paste the log in your next reply.
*DO NOT* have Hijackthis fix anything yet. Most of what it finds will be harmless or even required.


----------



## JGowins (Feb 11, 2009)

Who can tell me how to get rid of this crap and who is responsible for it getting on my PC.

Here is my HJT log file

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 8:13:08 PM, on 2/15/2009
Platform: Windows Vista SP1 (WinNT 6.00.1905)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6001.18000)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Windows\RtHDVCpl.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnscfg.exe
C:\Windows\System32\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\realplay.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wbem\unsecapp.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe
C:\Windows\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LightScribeControlPanel.exe
C:\Windows\ehome\ehmsas.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Mail\WinMail.exe
C:\Program Files\Safari\Safari.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe
C:\Windows\system32\SearchFilterHost.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer,SearchURL = http://internetsearchservice.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer,SearchURL = http://internetsearchservice.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://internetsearchservice.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://internetsearchservice.com/ie6.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://internetsearchservice.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://internetsearchservice.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://internetsearchservice.com/ie6.html
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://internetsearchservice.com
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://internetsearchservice.com
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://internetsearchservice.com
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\ssv.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RtHDVCpl] RtHDVCpl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Skytel] Skytel.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\Windows\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AppleSyncNotifier] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleSyncNotifier.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\Windows\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\Windows\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RealTray] C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe SYSTEMBOOTHIDEPLAYER
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sidebar] C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe /autoRun
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ehTray.exe] C:\Windows\ehome\ehTray.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [LightScribe Control Panel] C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LightScribeControlPanel.exe -hidden
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WMPNSCFG] C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [WindowsWelcomeCenter] rundll32.exe oobefldr.dll,ShowWelcomeCenter (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - Startup: PMCRemoteLauncher.lnk = Jerry\AppData\Local\Pinnacle\TVC\Tools\PMCRemoteCtrl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: RealGuide - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\Windows\system32\Shdocvw.dll
O13 - Gopher Prefix: 
O16 - DPF: {0CCA191D-13A6-4E29-B746-314DEE697D83} (Facebook Photo Uploader 5 Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/2008.10.10_v5.5.8/FacebookPhotoUploader5.cab
O16 - DPF: {48DD0448-9209-4F81-9F6D-D83562940134} (MySpace Uploader Control) - http://lads.myspace.com/upload/MySpaceUploader1006.cab
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://www.update.microsoft.com/win...ls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1216695354306
O16 - DPF: {6D2EF4B4-CB62-4C0B-85F3-B79C236D702C} (ContactExtractor Class) - http://www.facebook.com/controls/contactx.dll
O16 - DPF: {6F15128C-E66A-490C-B848-5000B5ABEEAC} (HP Download Manager) - https://h20436.www2.hp.com/ediags/dex/secure/HPDEXAXO.cab
O16 - DPF: {917623D1-D8E5-11D2-BE8B-00104B06BDE3} (CamImage Class) - http://camera.narva.ee/activex/AxisCamControl.ocx
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Windows DreamScene - {E31004D1-A431-41B8-826F-E902F9D95C81} - C:\Windows\System32\DreamScene.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Deskscapes - {EC654325-1273-C2A9-2B7C-45D29BCE68FB} - C:\PROGRA~1\Stardock\OBJECT~1\DESKSC~1\deskscapes.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Stardock Vista ControlPanel Extension - {EC654325-1273-C2A9-2B7C-45D29BCE68FD} - C:\PROGRA~1\Stardock\OBJECT~1\DESKSC~1\DesktopControlPanel.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: StardockDreamController - {EC654325-1273-C2A9-2B7C-45D29BCE68FF} - C:\PROGRA~1\Stardock\OBJECT~1\DESKSC~1\DreamControl.dll
O23 - Service: Acronis Scheduler2 Service (AcrSch2Svc) - Acronis - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Maxtor\Schedule2\schedul2.exe
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: CaCCProvSP - CA, Inc. - C:\Program Files\CA\CA Internet Security Suite\ccprovsp.exe
O23 - Service: CAISafe - Computer Associates International, Inc. - C:\Program Files\CA\CA Internet Security Suite\CA Anti-Virus\ISafe.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: CA Pest Patrol Realtime Protection Service (ITMRTSVC) - CA, Inc. - C:\Program Files\CA\SharedComponents\PPRT\bin\ITMRTSVC.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: lxbk_device - - C:\Windows\system32\lxbkcoms.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (nvsvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\Windows\system32\nvvsvc.exe
O23 - Service: PPCtlPriv - CA, Inc. - C:\Program Files\CA\CA Internet Security Suite\CA Anti-Spyware\PPCtlPriv.exe
O23 - Service: VET Message Service (VETMSGNT) - CA, Inc. - C:\Program Files\CA\CA Internet Security Suite\CA Anti-Virus\VetMsg.exe

--
End of file - 7975 bytes


----------



## JGowins (Feb 11, 2009)

cybertech said:


> Hi, Welcome to TSG!!
> 
> *Click here* to download *HJTInstall.exe*
> 
> ...


Here's my HJT log file. This is driving me nuts!

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 8:13:08 PM, on 2/15/2009
Platform: Windows Vista SP1 (WinNT 6.00.1905)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6001.18000)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Windows\RtHDVCpl.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnscfg.exe
C:\Windows\System32\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\realplay.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wbem\unsecapp.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe
C:\Windows\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LightScribeControlPanel.exe
C:\Windows\ehome\ehmsas.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Mail\WinMail.exe
C:\Program Files\Safari\Safari.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe
C:\Windows\system32\SearchFilterHost.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer,SearchURL = http://internetsearchservice.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer,SearchURL = http://internetsearchservice.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://internetsearchservice.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://internetsearchservice.com/ie6.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://internetsearchservice.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://internetsearchservice.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://internetsearchservice.com/ie6.html
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://internetsearchservice.com
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://internetsearchservice.com
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://internetsearchservice.com
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\ssv.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RtHDVCpl] RtHDVCpl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Skytel] Skytel.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\Windows\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AppleSyncNotifier] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleSyncNotifier.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\Windows\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\Windows\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RealTray] C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe SYSTEMBOOTHIDEPLAYER
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sidebar] C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe /autoRun
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ehTray.exe] C:\Windows\ehome\ehTray.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [LightScribe Control Panel] C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LightScribeControlPanel.exe -hidden
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WMPNSCFG] C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [WindowsWelcomeCenter] rundll32.exe oobefldr.dll,ShowWelcomeCenter (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - Startup: PMCRemoteLauncher.lnk = Jerry\AppData\Local\Pinnacle\TVC\Tools\PMCRemoteCtrl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: RealGuide - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\Windows\system32\Shdocvw.dll
O13 - Gopher Prefix: 
O16 - DPF: {0CCA191D-13A6-4E29-B746-314DEE697D83} (Facebook Photo Uploader 5 Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/2008.10.10_v5.5.8/FacebookPhotoUploader5.cab
O16 - DPF: {48DD0448-9209-4F81-9F6D-D83562940134} (MySpace Uploader Control) - http://lads.myspace.com/upload/MySpaceUploader1006.cab
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://www.update.microsoft.com/win...ls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1216695354306
O16 - DPF: {6D2EF4B4-CB62-4C0B-85F3-B79C236D702C} (ContactExtractor Class) - http://www.facebook.com/controls/contactx.dll
O16 - DPF: {6F15128C-E66A-490C-B848-5000B5ABEEAC} (HP Download Manager) - https://h20436.www2.hp.com/ediags/dex/secure/HPDEXAXO.cab
O16 - DPF: {917623D1-D8E5-11D2-BE8B-00104B06BDE3} (CamImage Class) - http://camera.narva.ee/activex/AxisCamControl.ocx
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Windows DreamScene - {E31004D1-A431-41B8-826F-E902F9D95C81} - C:\Windows\System32\DreamScene.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Deskscapes - {EC654325-1273-C2A9-2B7C-45D29BCE68FB} - C:\PROGRA~1\Stardock\OBJECT~1\DESKSC~1\deskscapes.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Stardock Vista ControlPanel Extension - {EC654325-1273-C2A9-2B7C-45D29BCE68FD} - C:\PROGRA~1\Stardock\OBJECT~1\DESKSC~1\DesktopControlPanel.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: StardockDreamController - {EC654325-1273-C2A9-2B7C-45D29BCE68FF} - C:\PROGRA~1\Stardock\OBJECT~1\DESKSC~1\DreamControl.dll
O23 - Service: Acronis Scheduler2 Service (AcrSch2Svc) - Acronis - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Maxtor\Schedule2\schedul2.exe
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: CaCCProvSP - CA, Inc. - C:\Program Files\CA\CA Internet Security Suite\ccprovsp.exe
O23 - Service: CAISafe - Computer Associates International, Inc. - C:\Program Files\CA\CA Internet Security Suite\CA Anti-Virus\ISafe.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: CA Pest Patrol Realtime Protection Service (ITMRTSVC) - CA, Inc. - C:\Program Files\CA\SharedComponents\PPRT\bin\ITMRTSVC.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: lxbk_device - - C:\Windows\system32\lxbkcoms.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (nvsvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\Windows\system32\nvvsvc.exe
O23 - Service: PPCtlPriv - CA, Inc. - C:\Program Files\CA\CA Internet Security Suite\CA Anti-Spyware\PPCtlPriv.exe
O23 - Service: VET Message Service (VETMSGNT) - CA, Inc. - C:\Program Files\CA\CA Internet Security Suite\CA Anti-Virus\VetMsg.exe

--
End of file - 7975 bytes


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

*Run HJT again, Right click and Run as Administrator, put a check in the following:*

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer,SearchURL = http://internetsearchservice.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer,SearchURL = http://internetsearchservice.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://internetsearchservice.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://internetsearchservice.com/ie6.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://internetsearchservice.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://internetsearchservice.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://internetsearchservice.com/ie6.html
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://internetsearchservice.com
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://internetsearchservice.com
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://internetsearchservice.com

*Close all applications and browser windows before you click "fix checked".*

Please download *ATF Cleaner* by Atribune.


Double-click *ATF-Cleaner.exe* to run the program. 
Under *Main* choose: *Select All* 
Click the *Empty Selected* button. 

Click *Exit* on the Main menu to close the program.

Please download *Malwarebytes Anti-Malware* and save it to your desktop. _alternate link 1_ _alternate link 2_
Make sure you are connected to the Internet.
Double-click on *Download_mbam-setup.exe* to install the application.
When the installation begins, follow the prompts and do not make any changes to default settings.
When installation has finished, make sure you leave both of these checked:
*Update Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*
*Launch Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*

Then click *Finish*.
MBAM will automatically start and you will be asked to update the program before performing a scan. If an update is found, the program will automatically update itself. Press the *OK* button to close that box and continue. _If you encounter any problems while downloading the updates, manually download them from here and just double-click on mbam-rules.exe to install._
On the Scanner tab:
Make sure the "*Perform Quick Scan*" option is selected.
Then click on the *Scan* button.

If asked to select the drives to scan, leave all the drives selected and click on the *Start Scan* button.
The scan will begin and "_Scan in progress_" will show at the top. It may take some time to complete so please be patient.
When the scan is finished, a message box will say "_The scan completed successfully. Click 'Show Results' to display all objects found_".
Click *OK* to close the message box and continue with the removal process.
Back at the main Scanner screen, click on the *Show Results* button to see a list of any malware that was found.
Make sure that *everything is checked*, and click *Remove Selected*.
When removal is completed, a log report will open in Notepad and you may be prompted to restart your computer. _(see Note below)_
The log is automatically saved and can be viewed by clicking the *Logs* tab in MBAM.
*Copy and paste the contents of that report in your next reply with a new hijackthis log.*
_*Note*: If MBAM encounters a file that is difficult to remove, you will be presented with 1 of 2 prompts. Click OK to either and let MBAM proceed with the disinfection process. If asked to restart the computer, please do so immediately. Failure to reboot will prevent MBAM from removing all the malware._


----------

